# problem with pc



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello, 
I am having trouble with my Internet explorer.It is doing some very odd things.Sometimes it will completely close the page i am visiting for no reason or it will be very slow loading pages and when i say slow i mean very very very slow for eg i tried to google something and after 10 minutes of the page trying to load i gave up.I thought that it was perhaps the topic i was searching so i tried putting in random things to see if that made any difference but it didn't.Another problem i had was when i was on a forum and clicked on a link and nothing happened i tried to open a new tab and that wouldn't work either and it would let me access any options that are in my tools menu.i had to restart my computer.Just to let you know i have high speed Internet connection.Thanks in advance to anyone that helps me with this problem.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

You obviously have a virus. You might take your problem elsewhere as this is a music forum not a PC clinic.


----------



## JfW (Dec 14, 2006)

Sounds like spyware.

Try this:

http://www.download.com/Ad-Aware-SE-Personal-Edition/3000-8022_4-10399602.html?tag=lst-0-1

Many ISPs suggest that as a program to remove spyware and malware with...


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Here is a good computer forum - they should be able to help you fix that.

http://www.aoaforums.com/forum/


----------

